# Is there anything bad about the old style P99



## DRMMR02 (Jan 13, 2007)

I am interested in becoming a P99 owner, and I have 2 questions. Is the P99 with the old style frame/rail still available? And is there anything wrong with that version of the P99. I'll be honest, I like my firearms to be visually appealing as well as effective. And I think the old style angled-up rail makes the whole weapon look a lot better than the new standard straight horizontal rail with the notch.

Also, since there is no external safety, I think I will be getting the DAO version. HOw heavy is the trigger pull on the DAO P99?

Thanks for putting up with my n00b questions


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, actually. If you get the old style frame, you make the guys with the newer frames jealous. ;-)

Really though, I don't believe there have been any significant changes aside from aesthetics. One significant exception is the rail. Newer frames have a non-proprietary rail for lights & lasers. that might be something to consider if you plan on using it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there is nothing wrong w/ the old frame. U can still find them new if U look hard enough. They changed to the newer frames in 2004.

And as said above - it limits U a little in what lasers/lights ya want. If U don't care about that - then its fine.

They also changed the slide lines a bit on the newer frames to make it easier to pull the slide back.

Back in the old frame, the DAO would be called the P990.

According to the 2006 Walther catalog, the DAO is 9lbs. The QA is 8lbs.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Old frame P99's are so much cooler than the new ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Old frame P99's are so much cooler than the new ones. :mrgreen:


Sorry - its all personal opinion.

I could have bought an old style one a while back (w/ 10 round mags, as it was from the ban period) - but I passed. I like the 2004 and 05 frames the best. Sorry. I like the newer trigger guard and the newer slide design


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

There is nothing at all wrong with the "classic" P99 design . . . you know besides that it is cooler than the new design. Just my opinion. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Old frame P99's are so much cooler than the new ones. :mrgreen:


:smt023 Oh yea!

Check out the "standard" AS trigger before buying the DAO.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what exactly are the different action styles for the P99 (QA,AS,ect)? all this walther talk has me interested...........


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

*AS *"anti stress" is the standard. Single action & double action. Pressing the decocker button will drop the trigger from SA to DA. More common on the older models.

*QA *Has the same trigger pull each time. Short pull, a little heavy. Similar to glock.

*DOA *Double action only, with a long trigger pull. I have yet to hear anything good about the trigger from anyone who actually ones one.


----------



## DRMMR02 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of pistols with no external safety and short light trigger pulls. I'll take either an external safety, or a trigger pull that tough like a DA revolver. QA and Glocks seem like a recipe for disaster. Even with my DA/SA autos, I prefer external safeties. DAO pistols are the only ones I can tolerate no safety.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i too prefer the external safteys. only after buying my sig 229 have i started to look outside that box. that being said, i still am not comfortable with a gun that requires the hammer/striker to be pre-cocked for it to fire. i personally like to have the option. my question is: does the P99 AS version have the option to fire from a 'hammer down', or is it still pre-cocked just with a longer trigger pull in the double action mode?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The P99 AS is just like the Sig P229 in that once you decock it, you have a double action pull on the first shot.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Old frame P99's are so much cooler than the new ones. :mrgreen:


+1
I love the old style frames. I have three of the P99's that are first generation (standard production early Interarms import and both 007 models). IMHO, the original frames give the pistol a unique and distinctive look.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't remember which thread its on, but someone else just went thru the same ideas/questions U had. He wanted a trigger style similiar to a revolver he carries now. He thought that might be the QA. I explained that the DAO is the closest, but it is very rare because no one here in the US really wants that kind of trigger. It doesn't sell.

So, if U want a DAO, U will have to order from an online distributor, otherwise U will never find one.

I still think it is a mistake - U should get the QA. The first shot of the AS will be exactly like the DAO anyway.

But, my point was that if U search around thru the other Walther topics, U can probably find that discussion


----------

